# Retractable Casters



## mrtrudeau23 (Sep 10, 2010)

We are working on a military type production at the moment which has barriers "around a base". These barriers have to move, have both sides face the audience and also have people walk on top of them. While our TD has come up with a solution to this problem, I was wondering if there is another way to do it.

Essentially, the units sit flush on the floor with casters underneath. The issue with all of this is that we can't use stage brakes for them. How would you raise the casters up off the floor, while not being able to reach them physically without turning the unit on it's side, to allow the unit to sit on the floor and not on the casters themselves?

Let me know if this is unclear, and I will try and give more detail.

Thanks!


----------



## Drmafreek (Sep 10, 2010)

There are a couple of different ways to have this happen, but the best is probably have the caster plates attached to a hydraulic or pneumatic system. This will cost a bit of money though, and if money is a problem, you could also look at jacking your caster, where in the down position they are able to move, and in the up position, the platforms sit on legs. I did that for a show last year, I'll take a look and see if I can't find my drawings some where.


----------



## n1ist (Sep 10, 2010)

Footer did the pneumatic lift system for a tree a while back.
Here's the link. He has some very good pictures showing the system there.

/mike


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Sep 10, 2010)

Unfortunately money is a problem. It would have to be done manually.


----------



## MarshallPope (Sep 10, 2010)

We have an old typewriter desk at my church with retractable casters, and I believe that the idea could be adapted to work for this. However, I can't remember in enough detail exactly how it works. I can go by tomorrow and check.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Sep 10, 2010)

Mount the casters on a hinged plate recessed in the truck, then attach the hinged plate to a lever or cam/lever arrangement that extends the casters when you want to move the truck. A picture would be worth more than the above text description but I don't happen to have such a picture. Perhaps somebody else can figure out what I'm trying to say and draw one?


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 10, 2010)

Same idea as this work table:


New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Work Table and Clamp Cart

For stability, pick up one end and pull the rope, raising the flippers, then set the end down. Repeat other end. (Near end of table in the photo.)
For movability, pick up one end and release the rope, allowing the flippers to lower and stabilize the hinged caster plate. Repeat other end. (Far end of table in the photo.)

*MarshallPope*'s typewriter desk, and my table saw base, use the same idea, but a different locking mechanism.

Amazon.com: DELTA 50-345 Universal Mobile Base (Wood Not Included): Home Improvement

EDIT: See the wiki entry lift jack.


sk8rsdad said:


> ... A picture would be worth more than the above text description but I don't happen to have such a picture. Perhaps somebody else can figure out what I'm trying to say and draw one?


Here's a cheesy sketch.


----------



## kicknargel (Sep 14, 2010)

You can do it with a setup similar to the pneumatic one, but rather than pneumatics use a bicycle brake-type cable fed to a lever hidden somewhere under an access panel.


----------



## MarshallPope (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is an idea that I quickly drew up, (very loosely) adapted from an antique typewriter desk with retractable casters. Basically, you would have a lever on each side, to which the casters would be mounted. In the middle, these would be attached to a ratcheting crank.


Sorry for the quality of the drawing; I did it fairly quickly in a less-than-great program.


----------

